# winch cable



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone know how to get the cable out of a winch? i have the amsteel blue rope i want to put in. also how does the new go in there? thanks


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

what vkind of wich is it. i knw that on my viper winch u jus got to pull all the line off of the drum and thers a small steel ball thats jus a little bit bigger than a bb and u take it out and jus pull the line through the drum and then insert ur new line and put the bb bck in place and spool ur line bck up. thats how i did mine.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

its an xtreme winch. i know the cable goes through it but thats all i know.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea just unspool the cable and there is a wedge that pins the cable into the drum pop it out and remove the cable and reinstall the rope the same way


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok ill check it out this evening. thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you'll love that amsteel. no more stabbing of the hands!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah thats y i got it. And also my cable kept getting kinked and would lock it up. Now i think i need a new motor. That sucks. It doesnt have the power it used to


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i got my new rope in. there was a small bb or ball in there holding it.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Glad you asked about this. I plan on getting the amsteel for mine before mud nats and I also wondered if it was going to be a pain or not. I hope I am not throwing money into a winch that isn't going to last because the orginal Warn 2500XT sounded a lil rough last weekend and I couldn't get it to free spool so I had to power out and in. I think it was just the steel cable crossed up and kinked up in there and that is why it wouldn't free spool. I hope that is all it was and I guess I will know when I replace the line.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah thats what mine was doing too. even if you put the rope on it you could always put it on another winch so you wouldnt be wasting your money


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I ordered one and that was my thought. If I have to replace the winch I will just keep the rope for the next one and not pay for the upgrade.
I think my next winch will be one of the smaller companies winches. I don't think any of them hold up to being submerged as often as most of us do them so paying the extra money for a Warn or Ramsey doesn't seem worth it. I know you can get warranties but getting that thing on and off can be a pain so I would rather just get one that lasts a couple years and replace it at a decent price.


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys where are you getting the synthetic cable? Been thinking seriously about this upgrade. Tired of having to wear work gloves to operate the winch.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i got mine off ebay


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

What size are you getting? They got 3/16, 1/4, 5/16. Ive got a warn 2500, how much cable can i put on there? 50 ft, 75ft? thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

50' of 3/16 is whut they come with when you order them.
its rated at 5400lb break strength.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

it is definatly worth the money. i pulled someone out with it over the weekend and i didnt have to worry bout cutting my hand.


----------

